# 99 cent "whole pork butts" at Kroger



## msuiceman (Aug 18, 2015)

Just saw it in the flyer in the mail yesterday. Don't know if the sale has already started or not, but time to stock up. I typically don't shop at Kroger at all, but cryo'd (assuming) pork butts are pretty much the same everywhere (at least in my experience).


----------



## rsnovi (Aug 20, 2015)

I also saw this.  I hope to pick at least one up this weekend.

Chris


----------



## msuiceman (Aug 20, 2015)

if I didn't have 4 more in my freezer already I'd pick up another... then again, I wouldn't have to thaw one to make one this weekend..... or maybe some kielbasa...... hmmm...


----------



## handymanstan (Aug 21, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up MSUICEMAN.  I got two yesterday and will get two more today.

Stan


----------



## mummel (Aug 21, 2015)

I would lose my mine if I saw 99c butts.  The cart would not be big enough.  No Krogers in Mass.


----------



## msuiceman (Aug 21, 2015)

btw, Meijer had them marked for 1.19/lb which aint too shabby either. so if you are in an area without a Kroger but with a Meijer (I know, its mostly Michigan with a few exceptions in northern Ohio, maybe Indiana) ya still have some cheap shoulders in your area.


----------



## mummel (Aug 21, 2015)

Looks like pork prices are coming down, just like that article said.  $1 butts here we come!


----------



## rsnovi (Aug 23, 2015)

$0.99 at the Ann Arbor Meijer on Zeeb road.  I think it was advertised in the ad at $1.19.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mummel (Aug 23, 2015)

Load up the truck!!


----------



## msuiceman (Aug 23, 2015)

in our area, pork is very cheap. I am surprised by what some people around the country pay. beef isn't too bad either though some cuts tend to be pricey compared to other areas in the country (though this is changing), and lamb is relatively cheap, as Detroit has some large slaughterhouses for local lamb, and a large ethnic population that draws in lamb from all over.

for whatever reason chicken is VERY inexpensive here, many times getting quarters for .39 or .49/lb. drums almost always are somewhere for .99 or cheaper.

now, seafood on the otherhand.... pricey. even some of our local seafood is pricey (walleye, perch, and whitefish) most times of the year.


----------



## humdinger (Aug 25, 2015)

Man I gotta get cooking. I got 2 or 3 in my freezer already. Maybe I should learn how to make sausage?


----------



## msuiceman (Aug 25, 2015)

its not that hard humdinger, and for 99/lb its a cheap intro. I mix pork and beef for my kielbasa (both fresh and smoked).


----------



## humdinger (Aug 26, 2015)

MSUICEMAN said:


> its not that hard humdinger, and for 99/lb its a cheap intro. I mix pork and beef for my kielbasa (both fresh and smoked).


Yeah I need to find the time too. Everytime I turn around when I'm at home I have a wife, 5 year old, 1 year old, and dog staring up at me wondering where I'm going next!


----------



## msuiceman (Aug 26, 2015)

I hear ya. I have a 5.5 year old and a 4 month old... and a boat and job that likes to send me places around the country.... I literally squeeze bbq between dinner parties (and sometimes during if its close enough that I can scoot out for a couple minutes to check here and there), sometimes overnight smokes during the weekend, and my wife and I are huge Spartan fans, so we throw a party or two a year to watch away games at my house, so I BBQ for those pretty much unobstructed.

lately I've been doing smoke/grilling to things like chicken and prime rib. both of which turned out wonderful (the chicken may have been the best chicken I've ever had to be honest).


----------

